# I Know This Is A Long Shot....



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenlover..*

Goldenlover:

I think IT IS A WONDERFUL idea what your community is trying to do for a new shelter! Wish more people got involved like that!

Thanks for bringing it to our attention!


----------

